
Democrats once represented the working class. Not any more - Abundnce10
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/10/democrats-working-class-americans-us-election
======
dwiel
Incumbent Democrats and the DNC no longer represent the working class, but
there is a new class of democrats that do. Bernie Sanders represents the
working class. Look at the county maps for Indiana, Wisconsin, Illinois, and
Michigan [1]. The people in the cities there thought that Bernie was too
progressive and so "unelectable" while these "backwards" racist rural voters
actually voted for him. The DNC and Hilary are to blame for being out of touch
with the general population and forcing an unpopular candidate down our
throats. They had this power because of the superdelegates and the meme that
only centrist, run of the mills candidates have any chance. Hopefully we can
at least learn that run of the mill candidates are no longer necessary.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Results_of_the_Democratic_Part...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Results_of_the_Democratic_Party_presidential_primaries,_2016)

~~~
bobdole1234
They represent the working class now, we call them techies.

------
tssva
The problem is that although Donald Trump positioned himself as their champion
what little he has talked about as far his intended proposals further erodes
the remaining employment and wage protections in place for these workers. If
he follows through with his trade policy as presented during the campaign the
result is most likely that other countries will shift their trade and economic
ties even more towards China meaning even further manufacturing job loss.

The issues these workers face are the result of economic and geopolitical
forces which are not going to be reversed by Donald Trump, Republicans or
Democrats. What will be interesting to see is what happens when the new
policies end up worse or at best the same for them.

I assume the usual which is to blame some ever increasing collection of
outsiders. That always ends well.

